# Hazards of FPE equipment



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

In another part of the forum there was some discussion on Federal Pacific breakers. I have found a link that if you were to print out the information and show your potencial customers you could convince them to change thier panel or go with a new service.http://www.inspect-ny.com/fpe/fpepanel.htm One area that I work in , Honeoye NY, has several FPE panels in use and I have made many upgrades there.. It may seem like a scare tactic in selling the job, but you are also telling the truth. Hope this helps.


----------



## electron (Sep 9, 2009)

Good website, I kept this breaker that I took from a store, it was feeding a subpanel and the customer called us because they lost power in some lights and receptacles. When I got there I smelled the burning breaker and the worst thing was, one leg was still working, we replaced the breaker obviously, but we have to replace the feeder conductors too because the insulation was badly damage. So now I show this breaker to all my customers with FPB.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome Pic. FPE at its finest.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> Awesome Pic. FPE at its finest.


 
Too bad it's a Zinsco breaker in the photo.:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Too bad it's a Zinsco breaker in the photo.:whistling2:


Good to see you still have a sharp eye :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## electron (Sep 9, 2009)

Actually you are right it is a ziznco breaker, but in my opinion and personal experience both are really crappy


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Good to see you still have a sharp eye :laughing::laughing::laughing:


 
Eh?!?! What'd you say, sonny?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

So, uh, what do you tell the customer with an FPE panel if the breaker is tripping on overload? I know, don't tell me, a new branch circuit. I tell them to do a Google search and that the company was cited for several UL violations.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> So, uh, what do you tell the customer with an FPE panel if the breaker is tripping on overload? I know, don't tell me, a new branch circuit. I tell them to do a Google search and that the company was cited for several UL violations.


First.. tell him he is lucky the breaker trips at all 

Most hum really loud and get hot.. something like a woman :lol:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

They still sell brand new FPE stuff in Canada. :thumbup: Well, ok, it's called Federal Pioneer up there, but it looks pretty much the same.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I know someone did mention Zinsco breaker and I did save the youtube link with that.





 
So show that to some of your customers if they don't belive it and I did show it to couple of my customer and cha-ding! nice service changeover no question asked.

Merci,Marc


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Good Video Frenchi.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Great video, except for the guy sticking his face right in front of the molten mess at the end, geez at least put your sunglasses on


----------

